# [SOLVED]Dziwny log

## Pryka

Zauważyłem ostatnio dość dziwny kawałek logu... system działa sprawnie, ale nie wiem o co w tym chodzi więc prosił bym o jakieś rady...

```
[    1.457323] EXT3-fs: sda5: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (40).

[    1.457662] EXT2-fs: sda5: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (40).

[    1.473672] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
```

Czemu system próbuje montować partycję root najpierw jako ext3 potem jako ext2 a na końcu dopiero trafia w poprawny file-system ext4 o co chodzi?Last edited by Pryka on Wed Feb 24, 2010 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dylon

Nie wiem  :Smile:  ale tez tak mam.

Najpierw myslalem, ze to wina tej "lagodnej" konwersji przez ext4dev (czy jak sie to zwalo) ale po zalozeniu od nowa fs-a juz we wlasciwym ext4 dalej ten komunikat jest.

----------

## SlashBeast

rootfstype=ext4 do bootowania kernela powinien zalatwic sprawe, domyslnie, jak pewnie ogarniacie, jest auto.

----------

## Pryka

Działa dzięki  :Smile: 

----------

